# LED Lighting for Shrimp Tank



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Current Sat+ 18"
http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/current-usa-satellite-plus-led-fixture/


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Good light ^^
About $20 cheaper
Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Light for Aquarium, 48 to 60-Inch:Amazonet Supplies

v3


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ Can't really beat that.


----------



## apstreck (Apr 27, 2014)

How do they compare to the planted+ as far as light intensity?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The same pretty much. The current has much better spectrum and coloring.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

+ more control over color / intensity. Some people also like the "special color effects". The remote control is, surprisingly, handy at times.

v3


----------

